# Pics of my babies



## caz (Jan 22, 2004)

Here are pics of my girl Tootsie & my boy Max 

Hope you like them.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Ooooh, what dolls. I love the colors; two of the kittens have those colors, and I'm excited to see how their coats develop. Your kitties are beautiful.


----------



## ChatCat (Aug 15, 2004)

Ahhh....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I love them. I think your tortie is exceptional!  (I'm prejudiced towards dark colored cats! My daughter's cat looks very similar to yours! So, please forgive me.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Very cute!!! and if I missed it... welcome!!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and lovely cats :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Such pretty babies! Welcome to the forum.


----------

